# W-Frage



## Blixa

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage, según mis apuntes, en las W-Frage, el verbo principal (o conjugado), también permanece invariablemente en la posición 2, cierto? Pero por qué en este par de oraciones la regla de oro no se cumple? Estas son las oraciones:

- Warum es in Deutschland keine frei lebenden Braunbären mehr gibt?
- Wie die beiden den Transport in ihre neue Heimat überstanden haben?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alemanita

Parecen ser preguntas retóricas, en el sentido de que: Que porqué ya no hay ...? Que cómo sobrevivieron?


----------



## Geviert

En las Ergänzungsfrage (también W-Frage) el verbo ocupa siempre la segunda posición. La regla de oro no se cumple en tus preguntas porque las interrogativas deben ser directas:

warum gibt es...?
wie haben...  überstanden?


----------



## jordi picarol

Blixa, repasa tus apuntes. En esas frases  falta algo.  No irán precedidas por algo así como: Weiss jemand...
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, parecen incompletas. Tal vez se traten de interrogativas indirectas retóricas transformadas en (pseudo)directas por comodidad (muy típico del alemán coloquial).


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> En efecto, parecen incompletas. Tal vez se traten de interrogativas indirectas retóricas transformadas en (pseudo)directas por comodidad (muy típico del alemán coloquial).




Eso fue lo que dije más arriba.

Tal vez se trate y no se _trateN_ ...


----------



## Geviert

> Tal vez se trate y no se _trateN_ ...



...podemos abrir un thread sobre el _man _impersonal y el _se _españolito, Alemanita ¿qué dices?...


----------



## jordi picarol

Alemanita said:


> Eso fue lo que dije más arriba.
> 
> Tal vez se trate y no se _trateN_ ...


---
Sí, Alemanita es del todo incorrecto ese "se trateN", le siente como le siente al señor Cuadrado. Sé que estos comentarios no van a durar, pero espero que te dé tiempo a leerlo.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Roy776

Blixa said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage, según mis apuntes, en las W-Frage, el verbo principal (o conjugado), también permanece invariablemente en la posición 2, cierto? Pero por qué en este par de oraciones la regla de oro no se cumple? Estas son las oraciones:
> 
> - Warum es in Deutschland keine frei lebenden Braunbären mehr gibt?
> - Wie die beiden den Transport in ihre neue Heimat überstanden haben?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Son correctas las frases, pero necesitan una "historia" contada antes de la pregunta. De hecho, hay sólo una pequeña diferencia:

Warum gibt es in Deutschland keine frei lebenden Braunbären mehr? (Eso te pregunto a ti y espero que me des una respuesta).
Warum es in Deutschland keine frei lebenden Braunbären mehr gibt? (Eso pregunto yo después de algo que he dicho y también yo voy a darte la respuesta)

¿Veis? La primera se usa si realmente preguntas a una otra persona. La segunda versión se usa si vas a dar la respuesta tú mismo y quieres dejar a los oyentes saberlo.

Usemos otra pregunta.

*Person 1:* "Die beiden Trucker haben den langen und beschwerlichen Weg durch die Eiswüste erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht. Wie sie diese Reise überstanden haben? Nun, das ist eine längere Geschichte."
*Persona 1:* "Los dos camioneros han conseguido terminar exitosamente el camino largo y dificultoso por el desierto frío. ¿Cómo aguantaban el viaje? Pues, esto es una historia larga."

pero

*Person 1:* "Die beiden Trucker haben den langen und beschwerlichen Weg durch die Eiswüste erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht."
*Person 2:* "Wie haben sie diese Reise überstanden?"
*Person 1:* "Nun, das ist eine längere Geschichte.."

*Persona 1:* "Los dos camioneros han conseguido terminar exitosamente el camino largo y dificultoso por el desierto frío." 
*Persona 2: *"¿Cómo aguantaban el viaje?"
*Persona 1:* "Pues, esto es una historia larga."

Ojalá que entendáis lo que quiero decir. Si hay errores de tiempo, disculpadme, pero eso es mi gran debilidad.


----------



## Birke

Roy776 said:


> Warum es in Deutschland keine frei lebenden Braunbären mehr gibt? (*Eso pregunto yo* después de algo que he dicho *y también yo voy a darte la respuesta*)



¡Exacto! Por eso adoptan tan frecuentemente esa estructura los títulos de, por ejemplo, cualquier programa informativo en la televisión. Imaginaos un _Ratgeber Natur_ o algo parecido:

_…und das sind heute unsere Themen:
Warum es in Deutschland keine frei lebenden Braunbären mehr gibt.
Wie Sie ein Insektenhotel bauen können.
Was die Turmfalken für die Natur bedeuten.
_


----------



## Geviert

Si Alemanita hubiese tenido más tiempo para explayarse un poco más, ya estaría resuelta la duda: 



> Warum gibt es in Deutschland keine frei lebenden Braunbären mehr? (Eso te pregunto a ti y espero que me des una respuesta).
> Warum es in Deutschland keine frei lebenden Braunbären mehr gibt? (Eso  pregunto yo después de algo que he dicho y también yo voy a darte la  respuesta)



Con otro ejemplo en español sería:

A: ¿cómo te llamas? (directa)
B ¿que cómo me llamo? (retórica)

siendo la B una interrogativa indirecta realmente (_quieres saber__ cómo me llamo_), en alemán es una secundaria y el verbo va al final.

No olvidemos que se trata de una pregunta retórica *en alemán. *En español sería una forzada interrogativa pleonástica con función irónica (remarcar la pregunta sin responder y pasar por ingenuo no informado o pícaro). En el mejor de los casos, puede ser una legítima repetición de la pregunta.


----------



## Blixa

jordi picarol said:


> Blixa, repasa tus apuntes. En esas frases  falta algo.  No irán precedidas por algo así como: Weiss jemand...
> Saludos
> Jordi



No, no van precedidas por eso y precisamente porque estaba repasando unos apuntes me surgió la duda, postearè el texto completo, que como bien dicen, cuenta una historia y precisamente por las otras respuestas que dieron como que ya me quedó claro què pasó. Gracias igual


----------



## Blixa

A mi lo que me "hizo ruido" fue que al final tenía el signo de interrogación, como una pregunta "directa". Pero, como han comentado: es válido colocar el signo de interrogación y colocar el verbo al final porque con esto se entiende que hay una "historia"  (es decir, se convierte en una pregunta retórica, como bien me aclararon) que precede y precisamente eso es lo que pasó. Este es el texto:

"Bummi und Tapsi sind Braunbären und leben seit vielen Jahren im Tierpark  Klötze. Jetzt soll das Bärenpaar umziehen. Das alte Gehege ist nämlich  viel zu klein und eigentlich nicht für Bären geeignet. Ihr neues Zuhause  wird der Bärenwald Müritz. Dort sollen sie gemeinsam mit anderen  Braunbären in natürlicher Umgebung leben. Warum es in Deutschland keine  frei lebenden Braunbären mehr gibt? Was für Bummi und Tapsi im Bärenwald  anders wird? Und wie die beiden den Transport in ihre neue Heimat  überstanden haben? Das und mehr erfährst du in dieser Folge von neuneinhalb."

Muchas Gracias a todos!


----------

